# Do You Share the Same Sun Sign or Horoscope As Your Spouse or Partner?



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2018)

I was reading that couples who share the same Sun Sign don't get along well, because they are too alike each other.  They said that you're better off with someone of a different horoscope sign.  Do you and your partner share the same sign, is it a good thing in your opinion, or a bad one?  Take the poll and let us know!


----------



## Ruth n Jersey (Mar 2, 2018)

I am a cancer and my hubby is a scorpion. According to what they say a cancer is probably the only one a scorpion can get along with and they would be right about that. Back in the 70's I read it in the daily newspaper mostly just for fun. I didn't take it seriously.


----------



## SeaBreeze (Mar 2, 2018)

I don't really take it seriously Ruth, but I have noticed over the years that some people of certain signs do have similar traits and personalities.


----------



## C'est Moi (Mar 2, 2018)

I'm Taurus; he's Pisces.   He puts up with my "bull."


----------



## James (Mar 2, 2018)

My first wife and I did. Oil and water....we divorced


----------



## IKE (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm a goat and she's a lion......it's been working for 41+ years.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2018)

I'm an Aries he's a Taurean .I've been putting up with HIS bull**** for many years..


----------



## IKE (Mar 3, 2018)

Sorry Holly.......I hope that you've at least got him house trained.


----------



## hollydolly (Mar 3, 2018)

LOL...Ike.... I try ...BOY do I TRY.....


----------



## tortiecat (Mar 3, 2018)

Both my late husband and I were Leos' .  Both very compatible in temperament.


----------



## Linda (Mar 4, 2018)

I'm a Capricorn and he is a Sagittarius.   We get along fine most of the time.  I don't take on-line surveys because I never know what puppies they might bring in to my computer.  I do believe though, it's usually best not to marry someone too much like yourself.  Who wants to be looking in a mirror all the time?


----------



## hearlady (Mar 4, 2018)

He's Taurus, I'm cancer. A bull and a crab. Interesting combination......


----------



## Mrs. Robinson (Mar 4, 2018)

He`s Virgo (and boy,is he ever) and I am Cancer. We get along fabulously! My mom and dad were both Geminis,birthdays a day apart. Wow,was that ever a combo. Four different personalities going on there! They stuck it out for 38 years but finally threw in the towel lol.


----------



## Aniri (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm a Libra, him a Capricorn. We balance and compliment each other. It is the perfect combo


----------



## fmdog44 (Mar 21, 2018)

I'm a man and she's a woman. That's all that matters.


----------

